# Any spillways producing?



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to get out this weekend and get me a saugeye. As the worlds worst spillway/saugeye fisherman any information is helpful!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Alum was frozen as of last night.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

was open under bridge and hole below was open last night.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

you are right, about below the bridge. Not sure about under, guess the pair of eyes I had didn't check it out close enough. So, if you know that well.... I bet you know my next question.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't know much about the Delaware spillway, but the river stage (depth) there always seems higher than Alum. So how come nobody fishes it? 
Alum flow
Delaware flow


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

not many places that hold fish below the dam. Absolutely nothing like Alum, I know slim has been talking about there being a problem with taking our lowhead dams further down stream holding fish upstream. If that makes any sense... he would know.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Delaware holds some fish at times, but it is real spotty. ALso, they get left overs any more in regard to stocking. I don't believe they are part of the regular stocking. Thus, they get approx 20-30k a year stocked. In contrast, Alum gets over 200k stocked every year and Hoover gets even more than that I believe. So, the numbers dictate which will produce. Even Deer Creek gets 80k a year so that spillway continues to produce. If Delaware got 80k a year it would be second only to Indian Lake for winter time and spring time saugeye fishing.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I am with Critter Delaware used to years back produce stringers of nice saugeyes. But low stocking numbers and low flow thru the year seems to not keep them at dam like they used to. But there are some there but not many. Hoover when flowing right is probably the best spillway we have around here now other then Alum. Nothing lately has had much though i know have been hitting all with little production lately.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hoover is closest to me and I went about 10 times last winter to the spillway and saw 1 fish caught the entire time. I have never gotten a bit there. I'd heard last year was a bad year, but I've not heard anything this year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hoover may not be as productive this year due to poor survival 2-3 years ago.the upside is fish that are caught will possibly be bigger,older fish.
but who knows.with the water level getting so low this year,more fish could have taken the trip downstream just to get wet
stocking numbers don't always mean a lot when survival is poor in the first days/weeks afterwards.if survival rates were better,it would be hard to beat hoover with 500,000-700,000 fish stocked every year.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

By spillway do you actually mean at the dam or lower down by the whole at the bridge?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

tnant1 said:


> By spillway do you actually mean at the dam or lower down by the whole at the bridge?


Below dam to the first bridge. After that I believe you start dealing with private property issues. 

Some people call it tailwaters, tailrace, spillway, below dam, etc.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious, when was the last time any of you guys (or anyone you know of) has caught saugeye below Griggs or O'Shay? I remember all of the great reports that used to come from both of those spillways. I'm assuming that because stocking numbers are so low over the past few years that there just aren't that many fish anymore?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Fishingredhawk, I went to O'shay a couple of months ago and got 2 s-eyes. Nothing big, i did see about 20 caught in two hours between 5 people. Nothing big but it was sad to see 9 inch s-eyes on a stringer.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Unfortunately most guys don't post catches anymore because if you do the next day the place is so crowded you can't find a spot to stand. Check out the pool below Hoover after the first post about saugeye being caught. There are many lurkers that are here for information only and have no intention of ever joining or contributing. I share some info by posts but most is by PM's to those that communicate with me.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with you,mushroomman way too many lurkers & meat hunters on board to post specific info ....... pm's & e-mails only.
T


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

Net said:


> Below dam to the first bridge. After that I believe you start dealing with private property issues.
> 
> Some people call it tailwaters, tailrace, spillway, below dam, etc.


I was wadeing a far distance past the first bridge, all the time last fall, and never heard a peep from land owners when I had to step on the bank (private land) for a quick second to get around deep water. Maybe I just got lucky all those times, but I suspect that it's because I swiftly get off of their land and back into the water, and that I'm alone.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

I believe you're still on thier land even though you are in the water. Therefore you could still be fined for trespassing. Just a heads up.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I made the mistake of posting to much info about a favorite hant of mine, and that weekend I couldn't fish in my favorite spot! That happened last year when fishing really picked up in my spot, and I posted it! Big mistake. This year I'm trying to be more careful!


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

fishingredhawk said:


> Just curious, when was the last time any of you guys (or anyone you know of) has caught saugeye below Griggs or O'Shay? I remember all of the great reports that used to come from both of those spillways. I'm assuming that because stocking numbers are so low over the past few years that there just aren't that many fish anymore?


Caught 2 in the "below Griggs" area this summer fishing for Smallmouth. Have gone a couple of times in the winter before but never any success. Caught a small one a ways below Oshay in the Dublin area this summer. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Funny, in the summer time smallie guys frown on blabbing of a hot hole and they get smeared. Now, saugeye guys are saying it's better to be hush, hush on a hot spot and everyone chimes right in with them.  


Can you say double standard?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Funny, in the summer time smallie guys frown on blabbing of a hot hole and they get smeared. Now, saugeye guys are saying it's better to be hush, hush on a hot spot and everyone chimes right in with them.
> 
> 
> Can you say double standard?


I wouldn't post exact directions to my favorite hole for any species, I might say which river or lake and general area but the actual stump, rock, pool no way. At least not in a thread. This site is about sharing info but I don't ever expect anyone to share everything, a guy has to have his own little place to get away. I have shroomin' spots I wouldn't sell for a million dollars and a couple spots on Lake Chautauqua, NY I would never disclose either. Now if a trade was involved that might be different. Most good fishermen should be able to figure it out on their own, I've read a lot, watched fishn shows and fished many miles of streams and lakes to learn what I have over the years. To me the fun of it is trying to figure it out, when I do the moment is priceless. I had a Grandfather and Grandmother as well as other folks along the way teach me alot and for that I am grateful. I am willing to share all I know and help others, all I would ask in return is that you leave me a couple and please take your trash with you when you leave! WIth all that being said, feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll gladly share some info, my shroomin' spots.....don't even bother 
For the youger guys on here there are many books on fishing, some of the best available have been written by the Lindners. There are books on rivers which will teach you how to read the water. There are books on reservoirs and natural lakes which will teach you alot about reading the land and visualizing what is underneath the water. It is all available, get the books and read them the information will be with you wherever you go. Now for the fishing report...2 Hawg Smallies, 4 keeper saugeyes and a fat carp at Wills Creek this morning fishing the upstrean edge of the 2nd eddydownstream of the spillway. CLN HJ12 go get'em!! Had it all to myself, absolutely dead quiet and peaceful!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

i agree with mushroomman's point. If I knew all the spots to catch tons of fish I wouldn't need to fight with my wife all the time to go out fishing to better learn nor would I have any argument for all the new stuff I have to buy to figure out the fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I think fisherman are a cagey, tightliped group regardless of the species that you are talking about.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Crittergitter, Some of the smallie guys are also saugeye guys. I'm not trying to be cagey, but this fact seems to have been overlooked! Sincerely,


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know if any of the spillways are iced up? I wouldn't normally be concerned but I cannot remember the last time it was this cold!


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't know about poor stocking conditions but that makes since after my experience. I was at Griggs last month and talked to a guy who fished the area a lot. I didn't catch anything, after about 4hours I gave up, it was 50 degrees that day and overcast. I don't fish for Saugeye much, was just giving it a try. I did find a good place though for smallmouth this summer that the guy showed me, said he had a lot of success. It was a little ways down.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

fishingredhawk said:


> Just curious, when was the last time any of you guys (or anyone you know of) has caught saugeye below Griggs or O'Shay? I remember all of the great reports that used to come from both of those spillways. I'm assuming that because stocking numbers are so low over the past few years that there just aren't that many fish anymore?


In previous years I would catch 1-2 eyes per trip out in those waters while fishing for stream smallies. Last year in 08, I only caught three all year, and a buddy caught two. They are dissappearing pretty fast, but there's still some biggin's in there.


----------



## ifish4all (Jan 6, 2009)

buddy went to deer creek the past couple days the dinks were hittin like crazy total of 43 in 2 days


----------

